# Tattoos



## alphamum82

How many of you have tattoos? 
How many tattoos do you have?
Do you know anyone that is an artist?
Have you ever tattooed yourself?

My answers, I have tattoos. 18 of them. And I plan on getting A LOT more. I do my own tattoos and my husband does the places I cannot do myself. up:


----------



## PeanutsMommy

i have 3 
i have sharks on my back and Peanut at 7 weeks on my right side above my hip. the other is going to be covered up.

you do your own tattoos? that is crazy. :roll:


----------



## alphamum82

Yeah we started almost 2 years ago. My husband is a great artist so he bought the kit and we've been doing them to ourselves ever since. I have 4 more in mind for myself! LOL


----------



## BedlamBully

AHAHHAHAHAHAA
Here it comes.
Wrists 








Back








Left arm from side 








Left arm Back side








Right hip (pardon my fat)








Tramp stamp and Cover








Left arm (above the other peice)








Right side of the neck (first tat ever lol)









I also have two eye of horus tattoo's on each thigh and a black cat 13 on the back on my neck.


----------



## meganc66

wow i can't believe you do yours yourself!! that's crazy!!

i only have one, mind you i'm only 19 and my thoughts are that i wouldn't want to cover my body with tattoos at such a young age, especially if its not well thought out... who wants something on their body that they will probably hate in a couple years anyways??

mine is two pawprints on my left ribcage, there was meant to be more but the guy that did it is really irresponsible, which i would know.

and yes, i know an artist... a couple, actually. my boyfriend is apprenticing for piercing at a local tattoo shop and i know all the artists, one of which did my tattoo.. and he also is my boyfriend and i's roommate... but we are kicking him out so not for long x.x

i want more, eventually.. but i'm ok with just some pawprints for now hahaha

LETS SEE SOME PICTURES!!


----------



## Cain714

I got this one like 2 years ago, was my first one. Im planning on getting a couple more this year. I alreayd have some ideas for my next 2, its very addicting once you get one.


----------



## Nizmo

im 19 and have 2.
the first one i got on my 18th bday its on my right forearm.








the second i got a couple months after my 18th bday.
its on my back/neck bone, you can see it a lil when im wearing a t-shirt.








and i plan on getting Nismo's picture tatoo'd on my back, the picture in my avatar.


----------



## alphamum82

*HEAVY*

The pictures are great!!! I don't have much color on me yet but I'm getting two large pieces done soon that are almost ALL color. I am working on a left arm sleeve, right arm sleeve, (which I wasn't going to do but heck, I'm addicted) and some large pieces on other parts of my body. I'll eventually have my back and chest done too. I also want one on my neck of a black widow spider, but I'm a chicken =)

My right arm: 


My left arm:




The stars was the first one my husband did on me (he was really shakey! And the leopard spots are obviously not finished yet. OUCH! 


My chest tattoo: 


Left leg: 



I definitely need some touchups and finishers but I am too excited, I'm always looking for more work to put on me!


----------



## alphamum82

I am not saavy with the camera so I couldn't snap pics of the two on my back. Ones a tribal on my lower back and another is a rose vine between my shoulderblades.


----------



## rosesandthorns

I have one. It's the face of one of my favorite males and he sits right over my heart. It has a banner under it that reads pit bulls rule and since it is over my heart it stands for pit bulls rule my heart.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

^^^ that is why I have Peanut on my side..no matter what he is always with me hes my best little buddy and always will be there.

i think i should get a picture of it and post it.


----------



## chic4pits

well, i dont have pics but i can tell yall..
i've got on my ankles (left) red ram head for aries (my hubbie)-(right) blue libra scales (for me)
lower back ..err..tramp stamp as it's called in all black custom letter i drew is my sons name 'DRAVEN'
across my shoulder blades in baby blue is my youngest sons name written in hebrew 'Aydan Jozef'
and i have angel wings that are outlined in greg behind my sons name on each blade.


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

Got this dragon on my back this picture is the day after I got it it's all shaded in now I'll have to post a pic of that later on I also have a Koi fish/mandala piece the symbol from the martial art that I study my wife's name and kids initials I'm planning one out right now in memory of Maximus


----------



## alphamum82

I love that dragon!!! I'll take pics of some I've done on other ppl so you can see more of my handy work.


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

Awesome thanks


----------



## smith family kennels

I have two right now one is a dragon on my lower back and the other is my sons name in a cross on my leg. I am going to have the last picture which is yolanda (my daughter or might as well be) put on my right shoulder blade.


----------



## smith family kennels

And this is NATE's tattoo and its a cover up of an old tat he got by a bad tattoo artist when he was drunk lol. Im so glad he got it covered up.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

smith family kennels said:


> I have two right now one is a dragon on my lower back and the other is my sons name in a cross on my leg. I am going to have the last picture which is yolanda (my daughter or might as well be) put on my right shoulder blade.


i really like that dragon you have its pretty and detailed!


----------



## smith family kennels

yeah it was pretty painful too took 8 hours totally for all that detail ahhaa


----------



## alphamum82

I love them all! What was on his arm before the dog?


----------



## smith family kennels

lmfao it was suppose to be NATE but it looked like NAIE the artist sucked at old english haha if you look real close you can see a little of the blue from his name on the bottom of the jaw


----------



## jeep lex

none yet but lexis gettin thrown up real soon


----------



## gunner921

Always wanted a tattoo. But im afraid if I got one I would regret what I got. I have an idea in mind and every time I tell someone what I want they say that would be so coool but I don't know if I could bring myself to ever do it.


----------



## alphamum82

WOW They did a wonderful job covering it up. My husband screwed up his first tattoo on a client but thankfully we were able to fix it and not have to cover it up. LOL He made the old english B look like an N so he added "boobies" to the side of it and it looks like a B now lmao. He's gotten much better since then thankfully =) Here's his he did to himself: 


I'll have to get a picture of the one he did below it. He did a terrific job on it. It's a pit bull wearing a harness in a pulling position.


----------



## meganc66

smith family kennels said:


> And this is NATE's tattoo and its a cover up of an old tat he got by a bad tattoo artist when he was drunk lol. Im so glad he got it covered up.


ooooh i love his tattoo!!


----------



## Feari-Neko

i only got 1 and a half
the fist (chaos star/sun on back of my neck) i draw it when i was 14 and get it tattooed for my 18years
the second ( the bird on my chest/shoulder) is not finish yet, my friend started it but never finished it.. i took the picture with the carbone before go in shower.. im sad (one month after begening and still not finish, my friend dont have time for me)


----------



## money_killer

my latest ink. i got a fair bit more....


----------



## alphamum82

Dang I like those tats money_killer! Those are sweet.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

i got my last name done when i was 14 but it came out pretty cool for a 14yr doing it hahah. 

i also have "408" behind my left ear, back in my thug days, and of course the dots on my fingers.(those dont count for me).. those are lame so no pics hahah .

i am gettin the first gun i shot (glock 9) on my right hip probably next month    cant wait for that. it has engraving in it of course "LiL Locz" is whats on the handle.

and then last, i am gettin a detailed (i guess protrait) of my dads police badge behind my last name on my shoulder blade. its really the only appropraite place for my dads badge and me being a girl... i would love to have it over my heart, buuuuuuttt... yeah, boobs wont looks so nice hahah

ill post pics when i get my gun


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

So this was my first tattoo, I drew it when I was 17 and got it when I was 18.










Lol, it looks funny when I stretch my back forward.










This is my 2nd tattoo I got when I was 20, I moved here to California and wanted something to remind me of being a southern girl from Texas.










This is what it looks like on m shoulder blade.










Those are the only 2 I have. I like them both because I don't have to look at them. I would never get a tattoo that I can see, haha. I have always wanted 3 but I am not sure where I would put another one and of what. So who knows.


----------



## money_killer

alphamum82 said:


> Dang I like those tats money_killer! Those are sweet.


cheers hoping to add more to me guts when i get some cash up in a few months


----------



## MetalGirl30

I have a tattoo of Indian spirit beads w/ bear claw on my right leg..a tribal horse on my left leg, a black art heart on the right side of my stomack a black art butterfly with purple rose on my left arm.

Plan on many more to come.


----------



## frufru-dog

BedlamBully said:


> AHAHHAHAHAHAA
> Here it comes.
> Wrists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE YOUR WRIST TATTOOS!
> that is so sweet now i want to do something like that!


----------



## frufru-dog

i have 3 tattoos one i did my self (drunk tattooing) of a butterfly on my ankle
a dragon my my side and back and a picture of my dog on my arm with her name and birthday


----------



## bluefamily

We have tatts also I only have 3 but am too cheap to pay somebody to do it for me. I got my overseas. My hubby has a bazillion--2 sleeves, a huge back piece, 6 on his chest and stomach and now he is working on his legs. I love them and I want more I am just picky


----------



## alphamum82

Here is my latest, 19th, tattoo. I got it finished last night. I love it. He did amazing!!!


----------



## BedlamBully

My latest
Cherry blossoms


----------



## alphamum82

Oh I really like that one!


----------



## PeanutsMommy

aww yall are getting new tattoos...i want one


----------



## Mara

I am severely scared of needles...I like tattoos but my hatred for needles will keep me from getting one lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

oo sexy Christy.


----------



## pitbullmomma

I have 2 so far. I love tats...Hubby has 4. I have an Amy Brown fairy on my left sholder (need to take a pic) and I have another one for my dad who passed on my lower back.


----------



## BedlamBully

Thanks guys.

The needle doesn't stay in you though, its just repeatedly stabs you a hundred times if that makes you feel better.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

BedlamBully said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> The needle doesn't stay in you though, its just repeatedly stabs you a hundred times if that makes you feel better.


and after an hour or so you dont feel it anymore...unless you get it on a hipbone then god help you the pain hahahha...no its worth it


----------



## chic4pits

hey i like that new tatts guys...i need to come up with a new one! LOL! err..more like a place to put it!! lol! 
those things are just as bad as getting pericings ...the are highly addictive!!


----------



## BedlamBully

I have a big one on my hip and yes that effin hurts like hell lol.
I know I finally had to start on my legs I was running out of room that I can use and still go to work, haha


----------



## PeanutsMommy

Peanuts leg that is on my hipbone was the only spot on any of my tattoos that ever made me almost cry the rest of my Peanut tattoo was no problem


----------



## chic4pits

yea i have to say the only ones that gave me any kinda tear jerking was on my ankles when it got to the bone, other than that, all the rest, it either really didn't hurt or was just more of an annoying numbing feeling...
i pick with my hubbie all the time, he wants his family's crest across his back, which would be awsome, my hubbie is 170 lb of pure muscle..only hang up is...he too is TERRIFIED of needles...
on a funny side note: he's married to a ex-phlebomist and soon to be RN...hehehe...


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I have 4 tatts, will get pix posted later. I do know an artist, he's a friend on my myspace page, but haven't gotten any work by him, yet. I have several other drawn out, but haven't gotten them done yet, due to the current status of my own economic crisis! I don't have much color in mine, but will be getting that done, eventually. I draw all my own designs, hence why I got my first one at 18, and am now 26 and only have 4 tatts. Eventually, I'll get all the ones I've got drawn, plus more!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

BedlamBully said:


> My latest
> Cherry blossoms


this is my favorite... I love it!


----------



## cass0407

I have 3, this is my newest one:
When it first got finished








It's all healed now, I guess I need to get some new pics of it.


----------



## MISSAPBT

kant remember if i posted mine on another thread like this or not.
i have 4.
this one is on my inner forarm


----------



## PitBullSwagga




----------



## apbtmom76

Money Killer - I really like your tats and that shot, lol

I thought I had added mine but I guess not, so here goes - 
Here's the one on my tummy, it is mine and my 3 kids Chinese Zodiac symbols colored in the month we were born, lol - 








Here it is before I got it completely finished - 








And here's the butterfly on my left calf, it will eventually be a whole butterfly garden - 









I have several more to get and will eventually just gotta have the money too, and I want my red boy Phoenix portrait done on me somewhere just haven't figured out where,


----------



## nate

smith family kennels said:


> And this is NATE's tattoo and its a cover up of an old tat he got by a bad tattoo artist when he was drunk lol. Im so glad he got it covered up.





meganc66 said:


> ooooh i love his tattoo!!


thank you but it looks alot better without the welder burn


----------



## Jaz's dad

Thought i'd resurect this thread:

This is my back piece.

Took 14 hours to complete.


----------



## CallieBum73

A few of my visiable peircings....

Eddie Yeary of Cherry Bomb inking my fav tat, the pinup bass chick








6 hours later








I also have the obligatory bass clef on my wrist, triple cresents on my upper back, a pheonix on my lower, and the sublime sun on my stomache (which I dont share now that I have had kids..ughhh)


----------



## CallieBum73

MISSAPBT said:


> kant remember if i posted mine on another thread like this or not.
> i have 4.
> this one is on my inner forarm


This is very beautiful..Love the colors!!!!


----------



## bluefamily

I don't have pix of my three but I had mine done overseas in the traditional manner of the African folks I lived with. It was a real party atmosphere, drums, singing, a smoky fire, drinks for all and meat on the spit... it was like right out of a movie! I have never been to a shop in the states. I think I'd be nervous


----------



## Black Rabbit

I have tattoos,I love tattoos and I do tattoos. I was so excited to see this on here this is my major passion in life. I have almost a full sleeve on my left arm, only a few hours left. And 17 more on top of that you can't tell by my profile pic but I probobly have more ink on my body than any guy on this forum. I was determined to do this since I was a kid. I went strait out of high school into a tattoo apprenticeship. I have worked in four different shops here in California and I owned my own shop a few years back. If you want to see some of my old shop photos I have a myspace. You all have some very nice work by the way. 

myspace.com/lqdarttattoo


----------



## Black Rabbit

Oh and yes I do tattoo on myself. 6 out of 18 I have done myself. Ill try to post some pics but I've been haveing a hard time with it.


----------



## Chaos4ever

MISSAPBT said:


> kant remember if i posted mine on another thread like this or not.
> i have 4.
> this one is on my inner forarm


Best work so far imo.


----------



## DueceAddicTed

I have a panther on my right thigh I'd get a photo and add ... I have my first husband name on my chest after he past away no RIP on it since its also the middle name of my son ..
and I got this last year ...










I plan on doing my entire lower back, one on my foot and my wrist ... kinda warped but I enjoy the the pain loll ......


----------



## texpitbull2

the new one im getting worked on .


----------



## Trapboi103

I have 16tattos and will have 17 on monday!!! i'm stupid addicted i think i'm gonna be like antuwan dixon.lol.I even made a track about tats!!


----------



## Aidan

I've got my lower leg done, and have been planning on a few more just haven't been sure what to get yet. Been thinking about it for a few years now and I think I've decided I might get a portrait of my pups with my daughter. I would probably make it a chest piece either centered or over my heart.


----------



## lowlady

I have 3 - dont feel like taking pics of the other 2 at the moment lol


----------



## Carriana

Man this thread makes me want more!!! I have 4 (sorry no pics - maybe someday). My first was when I was 17 in Australia after I graduated from highschool. I was a month from 18 and convinced the artist to tat me: paw prints encircling my right ankle. 

My second is my favorite, which is a large tiger on my lower back (tramp stamp...).

Third is the Kanji symbol for "younger sister" on my left shoulder blade. I got it with my older sister (guess what hers meant?). They loosely translate into "not yet a woman" (younger sister) and "on the market" (older sister) LMFAO!

My most recent is about 4 years old now (time for some new ink!!!) and is my astro sign Leo intertwined with my husband's which is Gemini. We came up with the design ourselves and it's pretty sweet. It's my only color ink to date. It is centered between my shoulder blades. 

Oh someday I will have the extra $$$ to get a new one.


----------



## Czar

nice tatts.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Ok guys finally got some pics. Here's my arm








here's my leg








here's a pic of me and my man drillin our friends cheecks








finished cheeks








here's a couple pics of work I've done


----------



## dixieland

Nice work!

i have 7 right now.I have at least 4 more already drawn up.The husband does the tats for me.Don't have any pics of mine.


----------



## Black Rabbit

dixieland said:


> Nice work!
> 
> i have 7 right now.I have at least 4 more already drawn up.The husband does the tats for me.Don't have any pics of mine.


That's awesome my man does tats too so we always tat each other. Saves more money when your sleeping with the artist huh. lol


----------



## dixieland

LMAO!!! Yeah it does!


----------



## lowlady

found old pics of my other tattoos


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's some close ups of my sleeve. Still need a lot of work on the upper half.


----------



## tzbart

PitBullSwagga said:


>


Ahhhh!! I almost got that painting! I got a head/shoulder one instead. Always thought they would make great tattoos.


----------



## tzbart

Here is my tramp stamp. Cant really find a good pic to show it. So here is what I drew. My two best friends also have the same tattoo. Just different spots. Its also not finished but I had a super bad reaction on my last touch up. And almost on this most recent one. It seems to be a reaction to the ointment. But Im gonna wait and see after I get the new tat touched up. If I dont have a reaction then this will get finished.








This kind of shows where it is.









Here is the most recent one(on the outside of my left leg/ankle area). My husband and I got matching ones. He drew it and the artist put the final touches on it. Cant really get a good shot of it. So here is my husbands. Our initals









I also have a moon and stars on my inside right ankle. But I cant seem to find a pic of that and I really dont feel up to finding the camera. Haha I have a nasty cold right now. Its nothing special. It was the first tattoo and smallest. Kind of lame really. But right about the time I got it. I was going through some major changes in my life. So its special and because of that it wont get covered up.


----------



## Aidan




----------



## Trapboi103

these are a few of my tats more pics coming


----------



## gxkon

heres a tat i had done in prison








this is it when i got out wasnt done wit a pro gun it was home made looks better the rest were done by the same guy i got the mi vida loca cuz my life is hella crazy im not a gang banger so dont ask
































i also got my wifes name on my wrist tribal dragons on both forearms 2 more tribal dragons on each shoulder blade one in the midle of my back in a spade with tribal around it and a triabal piece under all that my whole back looks like shit but its goin to get re done one day


----------



## reddoggy

Here's a few of mine.... Got MORE now, haven't taken pix in a MINUTE


























This one, if you look at it upsidedown it says the same thing








need to get it covered though, 's my exwife


----------



## Lex's Guardian

.............................................


----------



## Lex's Guardian

kg420 said:


> Here's some close ups of my sleeve. Still need a lot of work on the upper half.


Your ink is absolutely stunning! Love it! The marine scene, just wow - breathtaking


----------



## Black Rabbit

Lex's Guardian said:


> Your ink is absolutely stunning! Love it! The marine scene, just wow - breathtaking


Thank you so much. I can't wait to get it finished. I designed it myself so I had to talk the guy all the way through it lol, but he did a great job. I'm a huge fan of sleeves being one picture so my Idea was from the bottom of the ocean out of the sky and up int outer space. I can't wait to do more on the space, I got big plans. I'm going to have some cool planets and asteroids flying through it. Aaaaaaaaaaaaah It sucks cause I'm always the one holding the machine and not getting ink. Soon :woof:


----------



## CraziNate

I only have 3 at the moment but more are to come once I figure out what is next.

My newest tattoo is a sugar skull that is on my left rib cage. I want to fill in the rest of my rib cage with old school sailor jerry work.









My first tattoos were nautical stars on my chest. I will eventually turn them into a chest piece


----------



## ericschevy




----------



## Czar

some nice tatts..I may get mine done this spring


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls

I am thinking of getting one of my Pit Petey, in the middle of my back.Does it hurt more there?????I am trying to get up enough nerve...


----------



## MISSAPBT

I have 5, got my recent one yesterday, me brother is a newbie tattoist so i let him have a play round, i no i no this tail looks like a willy hehe.









my right forearm the sec it was finished!









im addicted


----------



## CraziNate

Man I love that forearm tattoo!!!


----------



## MISSAPBT

THANKS I LOVE IT TOO  HERES ONE MORE OF IT HEALD


----------



## CraziNate

Sick, Once I finish my chest and rib cage sleeves will be next


----------



## NMWAPBT

awsome work you guys


----------



## MISSAPBT

WHAT A GOOBER I HAVE ALREADY POSTED THE GEISHA *BLUSH*


----------



## Black Rabbit

Czar said:


> some nice tatts..I may get mine done this spring


Your commin out to see me right:woof::rofl::rofl:jk


----------



## Wac137

Just a few of mine.. I have 9 total


----------



## Wac137

the Reaper healed


----------



## CraziNate

Bringing this thread back from the dead since I got some new ink yesterday

Going back within the next 3-4 weeks once my tattoo artist gets in his new shop.


----------



## Loke-a-doke

How fun I never even knew this thread was here! I'm bringing it right back with you haha I have just 2 right now but it's been so long my skin is just about crawling...I even know what I want done I just haven't had the money...



















I know I have better pics somewheree by now but I didn't feel like searching so I just grabbed these off facebook.  They're kinda old.


----------



## Carriana

Loke-a-doke said:


> How fun I never even knew this thread was here! I'm bringing it right back with you haha I have just 2 right now but it's been so long my skin is just about crawling...I even know what I want done I just haven't had the money...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have better pics somewheree by now but I didn't feel like searching so I just grabbed these off facebook.  They're kinda old.


Love the wings!


----------



## Black Rabbit

CraziNate said:


> Bringing this thread back from the dead since I got some new ink yesterday
> 
> Going back within the next 3-4 weeks once my tattoo artist gets in his new shop.


Nice work Nate those roses look awesome 


Loke-a-doke said:


> How fun I never even knew this thread was here! I'm bringing it right back with you haha I have just 2 right now but it's been so long my skin is just about crawling...I even know what I want done I just haven't had the money...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have better pics somewheree by now but I didn't feel like searching so I just grabbed these off facebook.  They're kinda old.


Very nice


----------



## Black Rabbit

I just broke 20 last week I'll have to get a pic


----------



## wild_deuce03

Here's one of my most recent. Little background, I'm a HUGE Cleveland Browns fan (keep the bashing to a dull roar  ). Back in the day, the Browns used to use a Brownie as the mascot. Well, the old one was too cutesy for my liking so when I found this I jumped at it.


----------



## KingstonKid

Got quite a few. Just Finished my leg a few weeks back. No onto finishing my chest and arm!


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Tons of sweet ink on here 
Top of my left foot:

In memory of my Grandmother who died from cancer 10/'98









Contemplating a garden scene as a rib piece


----------



## meganc66

I just got this last Thursday, gunna be waiting until after my cruise to get some of the color done... but, without furthur adieu...










im sure alot of you guys saw it on facebook, but i don't know everyone on FB so i figured i'd add my junk in  this was like.. as soon as it was done. i'm still in my artist's room and everything lolz

and i need to take more pictures of the whole thing, yes it does go all the way around, it's a half sleeve.


----------



## EckoMac

Everyone has some amazing work done.
I have three professional, three done myself drunk and 13 yrs old. This one is my favorite...
It's a memorial to my deceased pet.


----------



## duckyp0o77

ok well i only have 2, but want a ton lol. ive wanted to learn for a while now but i dont have time =\

this is my first one. 6 years ago. its of my kids names. i got it after my husband went to iraq. he got the same one b4 he went so he wouldlnt have to get the small pox vax lol









this one's recent. actually been done twice. the first dude whom i shoulda never let stick a needle in me effd it up baaaad








it was s'posed to look like this








i paint/ draw & this was a piece i did 3 years ago or so. got a 3rd place ribbon @ state fair lol. portraits are what i love though.

this will be my next one. drew this last week. i want a whole tropical scene on my side where that yellow flower is.


----------



## teasha

Do you draw designs as well for the tattoos? I have thought of maybe getting one, but want it small and want a few animals involved in it. After my mom dies I think, lol.


----------



## duckyp0o77

teasha said:


> Do you draw designs as well for the tattoos? I have thought of maybe getting one, but want it small and want a few animals involved in it. After my mom dies I think, lol.


no i just recently became interested in tattoos & designing/ drawing them. ive always been an "artist" though.


----------



## gamer

Not a great pic but I have 2 one with my ex's name in my hand then this on my leg


----------



## Nizmo

i'll get some better pics when i upload them.
here's some of Krystals amazing work. we didnt have time to get it finished. but i think like 5 and half hours tapped me out so it was kinda a good thing we had to leave. something like that i dont remember do you krystal? it sucks you didnt get to finish the piece. you were really stoked about it too.
oh and it was to cover up an old tattoo. she's awesome.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Oh yea we were pushing 6 hours I think. It was pretty hard core especially the top part that runs through the ditch. Oh man. I can't wait till you guys come back down so we can get it all finished  The rest of the color will really make those roses pop and say goodbye to those initials


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's some more of my work. This one was done in 2 sessions and still not done yet.
session 1 pure color made to look like spray paint.









session 2 adding some black leopard spots

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









They were done whispey to get the effect of fur








After the black was done we added some hot pink in the spots to make it a little more unique 









This is the one I got a few weekends ago for Dimebag's birthday.


----------



## Nizmo

yeah 6 ours tapped me out. especially on the ditch. especially.
i like the stars with print on them thats sick. 
man i just want more tattoos


----------



## Black Rabbit

You know where I'm at   hanging out here for a week can get you a lot of ink


----------



## Nizmo

kg420 said:


> You know where I'm at   hanging out here for a week can get you a lot of ink


well hows the beginning of the yr looking for your schedule


----------



## Black Rabbit

I'm totally open come on down


----------



## Aireal

got my first tonight , many more to come!!! sorry for the crappy pic it was taken with a phone


----------



## Black Rabbit

YAY!!!!!!! I love it girl that looks awesome  I love sparkles they look so cute


----------



## Aireal

kg420 said:


> YAY!!!!!!! I love it girl that looks awesome  I love sparkles they look so cute


thank you i LOVE IT!!! can't wait to get my half sleeve i just need to pay off some debt first but that i am super excited about, then my back then... lol well this is the the beginning and i am so happy to have finally gotten started!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit

YAY!!!! That's awesome. I'm just getting started on my second sleeve. I think I'm gunna get my dog paws next or maybe a voodoo doll, ugh so much to do so little skin lol


----------

